# Ventura County Animal Shelter, California ASAP



## Envyme (Mar 23, 2010)

I am orig from Ventura County- Camarillo specifically. I recently moved to Palm Desert but was browsing their website and noticed they have several bunnies for adoption. I am 99.9% sure this is a KILL SHELTER and they will euthanize animals. If I could take one or two in I would but I don't have the room. If anyone is interested in helping SAVE these buns please check out the website. I travel to Camarillo often & am planning a trip out there on the 1st of April. So, travel arrangements can be made.

http://portal.countyofventura.org/portal/page/portal/animalreg/otheranimals/ 

Many of them have been there since Feb or before and it worries me their time is running out  They have pics up of many of them.

You can also reach by email at [email protected] or via snail mail at 
600 Aviation Drive
Camarillo, CA 93010

(805) 388-4341

Thanks!!

XOXO


----------



## c&c babies (Apr 7, 2010)

im gonna help those poor bunnies


----------



## Envyme (Apr 7, 2010)

That would be sooo wonderful! If you need any additional info, help, or questions I'm here


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 7, 2010)

*c&c babies wrote: *


> im gonna help those poor bunnies


I'm so glad! :highfive:


----------



## nicolevins (Apr 9, 2010)

c&c babies wrote:


> im gonna help those poor bunnies



Great!! :highfive:


----------



## c&c babies (Apr 11, 2010)

i got two little bunnies lola and oscor from a kill shelter a week after i posted here because it made me feel so bad. I wanted to cry when i was walking through the shelter and you all know why. i felt bad cause i felt like i should have saved all fo the bunnies. I dont have any pics of lola and oscor yet but i will soon. i encourange everone to save a little bunny becase their all as sweet as all of the other ones! and lola and oscor both say hi oscor just go nuetered and lola just got spayed so now they will have an even longer life


----------



## nicolevins (Apr 13, 2010)

c&c babies wrote:


> i got two little bunnies lola and oscor from a kill shelter a week after i posted here because it made me feel so bad. I wanted to cry when i was walking through the shelter and you all know why. i felt bad cause i felt like i should have saved all fo the bunnies. I dont have any pics of lola and oscor yet but i will soon. i encourange everone to save a little bunny becase their all as sweet as all of the other ones! and lola and oscor both say hi oscor just go nuetered and lola just got spayed so now they will have an even longer life



Hey, so did you get the bunnies from the Ventura Shelter?


----------



## c&c babies (Apr 13, 2010)

yes i did because my cousins live out there


----------



## nicolevins (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh, great!!!! :biggrin2::highfive:

We need pics


----------



## c&c babies (Apr 13, 2010)

i do not know how to get pics onto this i am computer dumb
my brother has tried to teach me how to do all this computer stuff for a long time but its useless ill get him to get some pics on if he agrees to


----------



## Envyme (Apr 13, 2010)

Ohhh yeahh..happy dance!! You are so sweet to get two buns from them! Where do you currently live? 

Thank you soo so much for helping these poor babies! Can't wait to see pics. What are their markings/color? Would love to hear how they are doing in their new home  

XOXO


----------



## c&c babies (Apr 13, 2010)

heres a pic of lola shes outside cause its spring shes very shy but shes warming up

and by the way i live in PA


----------



## nicolevins (Apr 14, 2010)

Oh wow, Lola is gorgeous!!! Thanks so much for rescuing her 

Btw, I heard before that rabbits can get sore hocks(back legs) from being on wire all the time (if she is). Maybe you could put a little mat or towel in there?


----------



## Pipp (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm taking 'resolved' off this post, there are at least a dozen or more rabbits at this shelter according to their site. They get in over 200 a year. 

sas


----------



## c&c babies (Apr 14, 2010)

we have a second floor that is grass for her and she has a hutch thats wood


----------



## nicolevins (Apr 14, 2010)

OH really cool :biggrin2:


----------



## c&c babies (Apr 14, 2010)

ha ha thanks i would post pics of oscor but he is afraid of the flash and then he would get even more scared i just need him to settle in because hes been through a lot


----------



## Pipp (Apr 14, 2010)

Did your cousin adopt rabbits from the Ventura shelter? 

I'm confused. Lola and Oscar aren't from there are they? They're with you in PA? 


sas :?


----------



## c&c babies (Apr 15, 2010)

my cousins live in CA so i had a trip planned to go there anyway so i decided to rescue lola and oscor when i went out to see them and no my cousins did not get any bunnies i was trying to perswade them too but they didnt want to for what ever reason


----------



## Pipp (Apr 15, 2010)

What was the adoption fee for the rabbits?


----------

